# Good things to come out of Covid-19 experience



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

No doubt there are many hurt by this as there are many who have lost love ones and maybe have long time health issues. I beleive there will be businesses that will not make it and jobs lost. However, there is always learning with such an experience. How about sharing something that you have seen or learned or remember something that relates from previous experiences or times past. Realize there will be repeating and that is fine.

Just posting one for I have a few: the way people are helping out others who need help. This morning was talking with an insurance client whose husband hard a serious cancer surger on April 1st, their neighbor is doing their grocery shopping for them so she does not have to leave home to bring ANY infection back to him. They are not old neighbors, maybe know each other a year.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I think a few good things will come out of this, and not in any particular order

1. People deciding to buy more things local versus going to Wally World. Wally sells cheaper stuff but at what cost?
2. People planning ahead instead of making multiple trips to the store every week.
3. Cheap gas. Bought 500 gallons couple weeks ago, then went and found another 500 gallon tank to fill. 1000 gallons of gas should last a little while. 2000 gallons of diesel bought cheap but can't recall the price.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

1) our reliance on foreign countries to produce goods, especially Pharma.....but to include all things, think Sheetrock, toys, etc. I think there will be serious rebellion against China made products and that would be a good thing....
2) better infectious protocols for Dr offices and hospitals.....they're awful and have been for some time. Our largest hospital system in this area is especially negligent in this area...that would be a good thing.
3) less reliance on so-called "experts" like the WHO.... we need to have our own organization that keeps track of the WHO and keeps them honest. That would be a good thing....
4) movie theatres will finally be out of business....it's a thing of the past, always hated them nasty SOBs' anyway....that would be a good thing, I don't have stock in any of them  and that imo would be a good thing.... 
5) I wish but I doubt, more people would understand liberty after this trampling of our individual liberties.
Some have no clue and are quick to give it up, blood has been spilt for Liberty and it's amazing how little people seem to understand or appreciate that. That would be a good thing but I'm not optimistic....
6) delivery services will be more envogue and that's a good thing for me....I don't like going to places like the grocery store not for diseases but because I see 10 people I know and it takes me forever....that would be a good thing
7) fake news should be held accountable but it won't, but if it did it would be a good thing....all of 'em are guilty. At least more people may have their eyes opened (if they been living in a cave) and that would be a good thing....
8) more preparedness for pandemics by our Homeland security, that would be a good thing...
9) more families valueing the time they spend together, some may have a new revelation about that and that would be a good thing...
10) more virtual doctors visits with technology to match....I've always hated to go to clinics or ER sick, it seems everyone is sick so I hate going...that would be a good thing.
11) my family never asking me to go on another cruise  I told them after my last one about 10 yrs ago, "I just went on two cruises ". "My first, and my last..." I meant it then and for these reasons, I'm not a fan....I don't drink often, they wouldn't let me fish, and the food was horrid....I did find out later that the top deck was the " topless" deck (my wife conveniently let that slip by me) or maybe I woulda seen some positives but all I saw was negatives  I don't have to have that conversation again, and that will be a good thing...
12) low rates on money....that's a good thing (although right now it's just 5 yrs) but that's a good thing...
13) less reliance on the "science"...it's what ultimately brought us this disease, it will ultimately be the thing that brings us out, but managing the science is a problem that needs to be handled with strict protocols and procedures. 
14) stricter protocols and procedures for international travel would be a good thing, coordinating with the aforementioned Homeland Securtiy for safer travel abroad....we currently do more when transporting horses across state lines.....that would be a good thing
15) a lot less people die than predicted and that would be a good thing....

I would say cheap oil as well but it's a double edge sword (I am glad to get the duller edge for a while) but I fully realize the damage it's doing to our energy sector and it wasn't caused by this pandemic anyway, although it certainly has accelerated the slide.....

That's a few that come to mind immediately. Good topic Kat....
How's about some bad....I'm gonna need a new keyboard


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The virtual dr visits a great one. Ridiculous in this day and age to waste so much time on prescription refills. My fathers been on a medication for something like 30 years, still has to go in a couple times a year to get the refill on top of his normal checkups. Dr asks the same questions for the refill as the pharmacist asks.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dawg pretty much nailed them all.

I do like seeing Trump single handedly beat the bat sh*t (no virus pun intended) out of these lying, fake news losers. The man is amazing to watch.He's a liberal wrecking ball. 

I can't believe people actually got their "news" from Dan Blather, "Lyin" Bryan Williams and "say it, don't spray" it Chris Matthews to name a few. These people are dangerous, shameless Liberal liars and political hacks intent on destroying what's left of our nation.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe more online school, less buildings, buses, and payroll in our taxes.


----------



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

as an active fire fighter and paramedic, i am currently enjoying people not using the ER as a primary doctors office. Really enjoying only taking people to the hospital that need to go


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Great points but doubt all have been hit.


I think one of the biggest winners to be home schooling. Public schools have faught this for years...now they are doing basically that.


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

More family time. We aren’t running around going to high school softball games and eating out all the time. It’s as if time has reverted back to go to work come home fix supper and eat. 16 yo daughter is not running the roads as much and generally between my wife and I life seems less stressful. I am thankful for the economy being as good as it was the last three years because we are not really worried about money, just riding out this storm. All three of us have been working through all of this so I guess that eases the financial burdens others are feeling. Really feels like Mayberry kind of laid back.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I can tell my family is spending not only more time but better time together. About the only getogather our grands have is when our family does. Last evening took our 7 month old puppy to the pond for his first visit there. Our three grandsons (6,10,16) along with our youngest daughter, wife and myself had a great time getting the puppy use to the water, retriving sticks from pond and so forth. Puppy is a herding blood line and he showed the first time that instint as my wife walked of a ways by her self and our middle grandson did same and the puppy ran after them to bring them back.

Having time to teach my 16 year old how to operate a tractor (no real experience) from pulling a trailer, to using a limb grapple, today moving dirt with front end loader. Oh forgot running offset fail mower last two days.

As to things we need to do fitting in with Dawgs post, we all need to be writing our federal elected people on we want USA or Canada made medicines, PERIOD. My wife pointed out tonight China does not have to fire a weapon at us, they can destory us with such as Covid 19 and controlling our medicines. How about they just taint the medicine with such a disease?

What I am missing the most is Church.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I think the attitude at the drive throughs is better. Or is it just I am using them now, never cared for them before but now my order has been correct every time!

I think people are more understanding about the situation as noticing people in line at convience store are hot crowing each other, stepping out the way for another to pass. Strange to see men standing outside tractor shop waiting on another customer to come out before entering.

Do agree with Somedevildawg there are some rather seriuos potential issues we have accepted, the biggest is how we have taken the Federal, State and Cities to have so strong a rule of law as they have taken and still are living under. Afraid I now understand how the Nazi's got so strong.

I hope we each one are strong Americans or stronger Candians or what ever country is yours. We can argue President Trump all you want to, but remember him saying this, I was elected to be President of the US and that is my concern or responsibilty. Not saying an exact quote but think we each one need to be holding our leaders responsible and asking the hard questions and holding them accountable.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

For me there is some of the humor (verses all the gloom & doom).

I really like these two in particular:

*"Home schooling going great, only small problems has been two children suspended for fighting with each other and the teacher fired for drinking on the job!"*

and my grandchildren can tell this story:

*"I lived through the great toilet paper shortage of 2020, had to wipe my butt going up a grassy hill, both ways, in the snow!"*

Be safe,

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a 3rd grader and a kindergartner, of course now being schooled at home. I've been on several field trips and it seems that the parents of kids that cause the problems don't go on field trips, or volunteer in the classroom, etc. Sometimes I have to smile imagining those parents having to deal with what they passed off to the teacher everyday.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Feel bad for my daughter, a senior in high school.
She will have no graduation, no senior trip (I'm secretly thankful for that) and miss her senior year lacrosse season. 
Now there's talk her freshman college field hockey season at Ohio University is in jeopardy....

Please, no. My wife and I can't handle my kids being stuck at home taking on line classes!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

One thing I noticed some family owned cos step up to plate almost immediately to switch production to making masks,face shields and gowns.Now IC JD finally has started to making some face shields,how many weeks later?Not picking on JD but amazing how much faster family owned cos stepped up.

Bedford Industries went to making face shields,made a million in fairly short time

Fey Industries making shields and gowns

My Pillow making masks,Owner was on news with Trump a couple weeks ago

Maybe I just noticed this because they are local cos and on local news?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> One thing I noticed some family owned cos step up to plate almost immediately to switch production to making masks,face shields and gowns.
> 
> Maybe I just noticed this because they are local cos and on local news?


Cy,

Same here local companies making PPE very quickly. One thing that the 'news' didn't give much publicity to, local high school kids in several different place in the state started making face shields with 3D printers. Innovative kids, seem each machine can only make 3-4 a day, but 20-25 machines it adds up. Every little bit helps, too.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Local printing company tooled up to make PPE as well. Another Chem company is making enough reagent for all the covid test kits in North America.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Wethay said:


> Sometimes I have to smile imagining those parents having to deal with what they passed off to the teacher everyday.


Sorta like this....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Sorta like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife is a 1st grade teacher. When they're aren't "teaching by laptop", they are learning the new "see-saw" teaching program.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I think there will be talk about this for many years. As somedevildawg mentioned will be will be interesting to see how well we remember how dependant we are on China.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Do you remember the signs on banks' doors saying: no hats, hoodies, sunshades? Now normal dress's.

Do you remember banks having doors?

Don't you think the old wild west robbers would like todays: wear mask in public being encouraged do you think they would think it a great opportunity or not?

How about the police line up, each one wearing a mask.

Then some dumb guy would wear a personalized mask...

If you have not heard it our children/grandchildren will tell their children how they survived the great toilet paper shortage of 2020.

Also how they were forced to study at home and had to teach their parents so they could teach them. What is scary some 2 second graders are in that group.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Banks will probably become "appointments-only" inside. Everything else will be drive thru or cell phone banking.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Banks will probably become "appointments-only" inside. Everything else will be drive thru or cell phone banking.


Gotta go to bank tomorrow and sign some papers for loan, they will be at drive thru.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friend and her husband have been trying to get a loan for a tractor the last month, banks are not keen to loan any money up here at the moment.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

A few positives about this CV-19 pandemic:


 A lot more contact with my daughter who lives out of state. Prior to this, we might get a 15 minute phone call once a week. She was busy. We were busy. She worked odd hours with her job (radiologist) and was also taking classes. This past week, we have probably had about 6 hours worth of phone calls / facetime.
More face time with the grandkids. Other daughter lives about two hours away. She and her husband are both still working but all the schools and daycare facilities are shut down. We've been doing the grandkid shuffle for the past month (they stay with us for a few days when their parents schedule doesn't work out)
I retired from my day job in February and my wife is a teacher. With her school shut down, we have gone from seeing each other a few hours each day and on the weekend to being together 24/7. Surprisingly to both of us, we haven't killed each other... yet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's GOOD that you all can come up with something positive, but make no mistake, this is a terrible situation we put ourselves in.

Our economy is collapsing. Millions of people are losing their jobs, some forever. The airlines, hotel and energy sectors (oil) are suffering incalculable losses.

The government is printing handout money which will ripple through our grandchildren's income in the form of inflation or higher taxes.

States will have to raise taxes to make up for lost revenues.

We need to get the country back to work NOW, except for a few hot counties or cities. We need to reopen NOW.


----------

